# How is the IT job market in Vancouver at present?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

How is the current job market in Vancouver and in Canada in general? I am currently undertaking a home distance learning course in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with Computeach. I would be interested in working in the IT field for sure.

I presently hold a combined degree in Computing with Business otained in 2007 but I decided to study these courses to increase my knowledge and skills further in the IT field. I hope to find work in this either field once my course is completed.

I am starting to plan for the future and decided to think about a move to Vancouver next year (2011) if the job market in the UK doesn't pick up any time soon. It is very tough to find work right now but this is one of my options to consider. 

It be great if any one could provide me with any useful information on the job market in Vancouver and in general.

Thanks!!


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> How is the current job market in Vancouver and in Canada in general? I am currently undertaking a home distance learning course in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with Computeach. I would be interested in working in the IT field for sure.
> 
> ...


Oh hi, firstly in which IT field you want to move becoz there are alot of fields in IT.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm interested in Network admin, I.T support, Web maintenance (don't want to face design again unless i have to) and Programming (java, C++ and visual basic) however i'm moving to the GTA area.


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

If you will do CCNA, its just 1 month course and you will get good salary. I am sure about this. Its the course of Cisco certification. 

Good Luck !

I want that everybody grows in their life........


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

capstonic said:


> If you will do CCNA, its just 1 month course and you will get good salary. I am sure about this. Its the course of Cisco certification.
> 
> Good Luck !
> 
> I want that everybody grows in their life........


Actually just getting a CCNP at the moment, an intensive 2 month course due to finish next month. Thats if your reply was ment for me


----------



## himanshu232 (Mar 17, 2010)

*market is same everywhere...*



ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> How is the current job market in Vancouver and in Canada in general? I am currently undertaking a home distance learning course in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with Computeach. I would be interested in working in the IT field for sure.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Frankly speaking, don't expect that market will be good in the canada as well. It is same as Uk, probably bit more jobs, but more competition. 

Well, my advice on your further study that please don't do it in computers. It is not easy to enter the IT jobs without experience. You already hold computer + business degree, so this extra course will not give you any stand. 

Just try to get the experience from any where. If you cannot find the work in company, try for charity. Studying further in computers is a gamble. Because right now nobody wants computer engineers for IT support or maintainance/ networking.
If you want more advise please mail me on


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

himanshu232 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Frankly speaking, don't expect that market will be good in the canada as well. It is same as Uk, probably bit more jobs, but more competition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response in regards to jobs in the IT field in Canada. Yeah I fully understand that most places around the world are suffering from the recession in particular the UK. It is very hard finding work in the UK right now in the IT field, but at least with this course I'm currently doing it will enable me to gain more in depth, and knowledge into how the IT business world operates. Your absolutely right on employers wanting employees having experience......Well I do have a little experience in the Admin/database field but not enough to warrant a position in someone's big company. 

For now I just want to concentrate on my home distance learning course and think about working in Canada maybe next year. In that time I'm gonna try my damn hardest in finding work here and that it from there. I will for sure be moving away from my hometown of Grimsby, as jobs here in the IT sector are very limited. It would make sense to move to the city to find more employable positions for me. I am sure my luck will turn for the better any time soon.

Once again, thanks for your input on the IT market in Canada, cheers!

Steve


----------



## royanu (Feb 15, 2010)

himanshu232 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Frankly speaking, don't expect that market will be good in the canada as well. It is same as Uk, probably bit more jobs, but more competition.
> 
> ...



I apologize for disagreeing with above comment. Being in IT myself, and living in Ontario (Greater Toronto Area), I can confidently say that there are IT jobs here. It is the backbone of almost every industry and is usually is in demand as quickly as it goes out of demand. I was personally able to secure a position in the middle of recession! (I was not fired or let go of my previous job, but was looking for a better opportunity and found it). As did several of my colleagues around the same time. Even now I get phone calls ever so often for a potential job offer in IT. 

Biggest market hit with job loss here, especially in Ontario has been the Manufacturing sector.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

royanu said:


> I apologize for disagreeing with above comment. Being in IT myself, and living in Ontario (Greater Toronto Area), I can confidently say that there are IT jobs here. It is the backbone of almost every industry and is usually is in demand as quickly as it goes out of demand. I was personally able to secure a position in the middle of recession! (I was not fired or let go of my previous job, but was looking for a better opportunity and found it). As did several of my colleagues around the same time. Even now I get phone calls ever so often for a potential job offer in IT.
> 
> Biggest market hit with job loss here, especially in Ontario has been the Manufacturing sector.


Oh thats re-assuring, thanks! That's lifted my spirits for sure. If you were in my position would you consider Toronto or Vancouver in regards to finding work in IT? I've already been to Toronto once as part of a road trip back in 2007 and kinda like the city living there. However, I do like the look of Vancouver and its laidback lifestyle....I have yet to see Vancouver but hopefully this Summer I'd like to check out and see what its like.

Thanks for providing me with useful info on the job front in Canada, very much appreciated!


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

royanu said:


> I apologize for disagreeing with above comment. Being in IT myself, and living in Ontario (Greater Toronto Area), I can confidently say that there are IT jobs here. It is the backbone of almost every industry and is usually is in demand as quickly as it goes out of demand. I was personally able to secure a position in the middle of recession! (I was not fired or let go of my previous job, but was looking for a better opportunity and found it). As did several of my colleagues around the same time. Even now I get phone calls ever so often for a potential job offer in IT.
> 
> Biggest market hit with job loss here, especially in Ontario has been the Manufacturing sector.


This is good news, as my partner and myself are hoping to head over to GTA as soon as London deals with my application. Through my partner made a few contacts and we are helping out with a few projects to get some references and experience with the canadian system. I have a post grad in I.T , a MCSA (with messaging) and soon to get a CCNP. The projects i've been doing has been with visual basic and working with a fairly substantial database, in-puting, manipulating and out-puting info, I also have a background in webdesign/maintenance and tech support.

royanu, can you offer any other advice on anything else that I can or should be doing to increase my chances of getting a job soon after moving over?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## royanu (Feb 15, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> This is good news, as my partner and myself are hoping to head over to GTA as soon as London deals with my application. Through my partner made a few contacts and we are helping out with a few projects to get some references and experience with the canadian system. I have a post grad in I.T , a MCSA (with messaging) and soon to get a CCNP. The projects i've been doing has been with visual basic and working with a fairly substantial database, in-puting, manipulating and out-puting info, I also have a background in webdesign/maintenance and tech support.
> 
> royanu, can you offer any other advice on anything else that I can or should be doing to increase my chances of getting a job soon after moving over?
> 
> ...



Since this is going to be your first job in Toronto, it is a good idea to move to the East of Downtown, Toronto area. Which would be Markham, which is the I.T. hub (I kid you not!) One of my friend moved here from India in August-end 2009. He was searching for work in his IT field and found one shortly before Christmas starting at $50,000 in the Markham area. (Not bad for recession time). Also not bad to start off with, especially with none of that notorious "Canadian Experience". Markham is also a good area since majority of the population does not speak French and job offers do not necessarily require it. (The Government ones will 'prefer' it for sure). Once you have that dreaded 'Canadian Experience', you can fly high.

Rental is reasonable in Markham, housing is over-the-top expensive due to the huge wealthy Asian population there. When you get here, you will get a better idea of the neighboring towns as well which may suit you better for family living (East of Toronto: Streetsville, Whitby. North of Toronto: Richmond Hill, Vaughan. West of Toronto: Burlington, Etobicoke, Mississauga etc.) 

You can find the IT job practically in most of the cities I mentioned above, including capital city of Ottawa (although mostly Ottawa would prefer French). But you will have the fastest luck in Markham area to find work. After that comes Downtown Toronto, and then Burlington. 

Since most employers are trying to save money and cutting corners, and so do not post as many jobs on the Workopolis.com or Monster.ca websites. You may also check local newspapers for job posting and following sites: 

toronto.craigslist.com (free for anyone to post stuff! Also good for buying second-hand stuff, checking out local services for repairs, etc. You'll see what I mean once you open it!) 
indeed.com <-- searches several job search engines at once (Saves a heck of a lot of time!)

And of course, employment agency websites. (Which I am not too fond off but it seems to be the culture here) 


~ Anu


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Just an update to find out how the job situation in IT is at the moment? Or are jobs still limited.

Cheers!!


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I found this quite useful for IT professionals: 

http://www.canadaworkpermit.com/informationtech...


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are my 2 cents, Ive been looking for the past 4-5 months for an IT position in Canada and it hasnt been a straight forward search. 

Drawing from my experience: 

1. It seems most employers are not interested in sponsoring IT professional/skilled candidates from overseas unless you are already in Canada. 

- This is a very much a catch 22 situation here since no one (unless they are on vacation) will go to Canada just for an interview and then later find out that they were unsuccessful in their application. The disadvantages / drawbacks far outweigh the benefits which includes time and money. 

2. Just to make life even more difficult they talk about the lack of Canadian experience from these IT professional/skilled candidates. 

- This is a common problem which I completely ridicule. Experience is experience at the end of the day and it should not be subjected to discrimination from the country that you have gained/acquired it from. (I say this because many foreign professionals in IT are stuck in low wage jobs not even related to their field when they come to Canada to look for work.) 

3. Another excuse Canadian employers state is that they do not have a clue as to how to go about bringing foreign skilled workers. 

-This one is a joke. Are you trying to tell me that there are no immigration consultants in Canada that can help you to hire / sponsor foreign workers? (I've come across at least 20) They are either naive or ignorant about this one. 

Some advice to fellow job seekers in any field including IT: 

First and foremost, have you applied for PR via the FSW programme? If so then 
do the following to get noticed: 

1. Create a profile on linked in and network with professionals and hiring managers in your field. 
2. Before you distribute your CV/Resume, contact the job recruitment agencies (by phone) and let them know of your situation and move to canada as well as the type of roles you are currently seeking. 
3. Get your CV professionally checked and then mass distribute your CV/Resume to job site portals on craigslist, gumtree, jobserve, hays, monster.ca, workopolis.ca, (for IT field: it-careers.ca, bctechnologies.net or branham300.org) 

When you apply for the jobs, ensure that you inform them of your visa application status usually in the covering letter and state that you are seeking sponsorship on a work permit. 
Also chase up correspondences for every job that you apply to (It goes to show that you are serious). 
Linkedin is good professional networking site as you make contact/network with hiring managers and personnel for inside recruitment information. 

If not a job, you will guaranteed at least some interviews which is promising. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

coyne20 said:


> ...2. Just to make life even more difficult they talk about the lack of Canadian experience from these IT professional/skilled candidates.
> 
> - This is a common problem which I completely ridicule. Experience is experience at the end of the day and it should not be subjected to discrimination from the country that you have gained/acquired it from. (I say this because many foreign professionals in IT are stuck in low wage jobs not even related to their field when they come to Canada to look for work.) .


I have heard this and read about it several times. I am a self-employed Software Design Consultant in California. I have been doing this for many many years. There is NO discrimination whatsoever in hiring IT professionals here. I have worked at many clients like Cisco etc. where the vast majority of the engineering staff were not Americans. We have people from India, China, Korea, Canada, Europe etc. that have no problem getting jobs immediately in their profession. The employers here keep trying to get the government to expand the H1B visa program so they can hire more foreign engineers because there are not enough qualified Americans to fill their needs.

There is no such thing as Canadian, or American experience when it comes to technology. Science is science the world around. It sounds like you have a "good old boy" system in Canada which does not help the advancement of technology,


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> I have heard this and read about it several times. I am a self-employed Software Design Consultant in California. I have been doing this for many many years. There is NO discrimination whatsoever in hiring IT professionals here. I have worked at many clients like Cisco etc. where the vast majority of the engineering staff were not Americans. We have people from India, China, Korea, Canada, Europe etc. that have no problem getting jobs immediately in their profession. The employers here keep trying to get the government to expand the H1B visa program so they can hire more foreign engineers because there are not enough qualified Americans to fill their needs.
> 
> There is no such thing as Canadian, or American experience when it comes to technology. Science is science the world around. It sounds like you have a "good old boy" system in Canada which does not help the advancement of technology,


First and foremost Im not in Canada as of yet. Im not even talking about US. When mention discrimination in this context, I dont mean the color of your skin but the fact that Canadian employers prefer candidates who has gained some form of work experience only within Canada related to their profession. This makes it difficult for foreign IT specialists (with years of experience in their field) who have just recently landed/immigrated into the country not long ago.

This is something that I among many other people have also experienced first hand.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

coyne20 said:


> First and foremost Im not in Canada as of yet. Im not even talking about US. When mention discrimination in this context, I dont mean the color of your skin but the fact that Canadian employers prefer candidates who has gained some form of work experience only within Canada related to their profession. This makes it difficult for foreign IT specialists (with years of experience in their field) who have just recently landed/immigrated into the country not long ago.
> 
> This is something that I among many other people have also experienced first hand.


I wasn't talking about racial discrimination. There are many forms of discrimination and requiring Canadian work experience is one of them.


----------

